# Forderung der dtms AG



## Anonymous (16 April 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Am 10.03.2005 bekam ich eine Telefonrechnung auf der eine Forderung der dtms AG in Höhe von €7,73 aus gewiesen war. Diese setze sich aus 3 Anrufen (18sec, 43sec, 49sec) bei der Auskunft-Hotline 11853 à € 2,5776 zusammen. Ich habe mich bei einem dieser Anrufe dann weiter verbinden lassen. Bei der Auskunft-Hotline wurde noch gesagt das die Weiterleitung den oben aufgeführten Betrag kostet. Nach der Weiterleitung wurde keine weitere Preisansage gemacht, also ging ich davon aus das es zum normalen Telekom-Tarif abgerechnet wird. Nach etwa 59 min. wurde der Anruf unterbrochen.
Trotzdem war weiter der Ansicht das es der normale tarif wäre, da ja nur die Weiterleitungskosten berechnet wurden.

Im März lies ich mich dann wieder über die erwähnte Nummer weiterverbinden. Und wurde wieder nach 59min. unterbrochen.

Am 11.04.2005 erhielt ich nun eine Rechnung der Telekom mit Forderungen der dmts AG /z.Hd. Nexnet. 

24.02.2005 -> Weiterleitung über 11853 € 154,66                    29.03.2005 -> Auskunftdienst über 11853 € 157,23

Wie kann ich am besten dagegen vorgehen??
Bitte helft mir.

PS: Mit der Suchfunktion hab ich leider nichts ähnliches gefunden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 April 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Auskunft-Hotline wurde noch gesagt das die Weiterleitung den oben aufgeführten Betrag kostet.





			
				Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Weiterleitung wurde keine weitere Preisansage gemacht


Wieviele Kostenhinweise sollen denn da kommen? So eine Weiterleitung kostet ihren Preis - das übrige Gespräch außerdem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2005)

lies doch auch mal hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/premium-sms.php

[etwas langweiliger Hintergrund]
Bei google findest Du genug...
der Anbieter der 11853 ist eigentlich Rate One (entstanden aus RWE + o.tel.o), läuft aber unter dtms:
http://www.rateone.de/index.php?action=detail&nr=1058868574

ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Du so einen Dienst gemeint hast.
www.11853-telefon***.de)

Wenn Du da in dieser Absicht anrufst, könnte Dir doch schon klar sein, dass es was kostet. Ob da eine Preisansage kommen muss bei der Weiterleitung? [ironie]nimm's nicht so genau, unsere Wirtschaft hat's doch schwer genug[/ironie]

kuck mal hier: 2002!
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-66034.html


> Bin da übrigens neulich auch noch auf eine andere interessante Sache gestoßen: es soll Service-Verbindungen über die 11853-Auskunft geben, in denen regelmäßig, weil eben keine 0190-Nummer, nicht auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird (werden muß?), obwohl da schlappe 1,86 ? je Minute anfallen. Man sieht diese Nummern, natürlich vorzugsweise für Sex-Angebote, jetzt auch öfters auf den PrivatTVKanälen angeboten. Das hat wohl mit der Telekom nix zu tun, aber link ists trotzdem.



früher (1/05?) wurde auch eine Infoadresse globalmedia-ag.de angegeben. (google: "rate one" + 11853)


----------

